# Best RTA that will actually sit on a RX200



## Feliks Karp (19/5/16)

So I got an rx200...but my vapresso gemini RTA doesn't fit...what RTA will sit flush on this thing? 
*edit - Could people list what RTAs that are available locally (I don't have a P.O. Box) that they know or have experience with that sit flush on this thing. I know I can probably use a heat sink or spacer, but I have the worst luck and don't feel like mildly hacking a device as I know something is bound to go wrong. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Feliks Karp (19/5/16)

*bump*
Am I being dumb? The thread on the mod is like crazy shallow, not even the top tank screws in flush?


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/16)

I run a series of Billow v2 RTAs on my setups which all sit flush on my VTC Minis and RX200. Their 510 connectors seem to be happy with these mods. What I did with tanks that didn't sit flush is to fashion a spacer out of cardboard to fill the gap, a spare oring also works well if you can find a suitable size one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (20/5/16)

If it's any consolation, quite a number of people have complained about this, but many people have also responded that they have had no problems with any of the tanks they own. Just one thing to note: avoid the Smok TFV4. Wismec have said that the Smok TFV4 510 pin is too long for the RX200 and can damage the mod - which will void your warranty.

Edit: sorry, it's all Smok tanks, not just the TFV4.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/5/16)

> I run a series of Billow v2 RTAs on my setups which all sit flush on my VTC Minis and RX200. Their 510 connectors seem to be happy with these mods. What I did with tanks that didn't sit flush is to fashion a spacer out of cardboard to fill the gap, a spare oring also works well if you can find a suitable size one.



Thank you, I guess I'll have to fork out for a new RTA at some point, really not happy with a gap like that, especially since I'm generally a walking accident.


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/5/16)

RichJB said:


> If it's any consolation, quite a number of people have complained about this, but many people have also responded that they have had no problems with any of the tanks they own. Just one thing to note: avoid the Smok TFV4. Wismec have said that the Smok TFV4 510 pin is too long for the RX200 and can damage the mod - which will void your warranty.
> 
> Edit: sorry, it's all Smok tanks, not just the TFV4.



Hey, thanks I saw this when I googled, but just about nothing on what tanks actually do fit flush. The damage is that the center pin on the mod gets stuck too far down or loose. Obviously when I was choosing the mod, I missed all bad / complicated issues 'cause of rose-tinted glasses.


----------



## Baker (20/5/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Hey, thanks I saw this when I googled, but just about nothing on what tanks actually do fit flush. The damage is that the center pin on the mod gets stuck too far down or loose. Obviously when I was choosing the mod, I missed all bad / complicated issues 'cause of rose-tinted glasses.



I've read that the Cerabis pin is quite short, if you're near a Vape King perhaps you could try one.


----------



## Rossouw (20/5/16)

My Aromamizer v1 sits perfectly on my RX200

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/5/16)

Baker said:


> I've read that the Cerabis pin is quite short, if you're near a Vape King perhaps you could try one.



Thanks I'll give it look, yeah I bought the tank and mod together at vape king, so I'm going to swing by them and ask for a solution. I found a list of atomizer pin lengths online and it seems that alot of the newer ones are not going to be compatible.


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/5/16)

Rossouw said:


> My Aromamizer v1 sits perfectly on my RX200



Thanks, is it this one? http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/steam-crave-aromamizer-rdta-601?category=90&page=2


----------



## 6ghost9 (20/5/16)

All My atty's sit flush. Griffin (Original and Clone), Velocity mini, Crius, Turbo, Petri, TFV4 and TFV4 Micro plus...Never had an issue with atty's not sitting flush

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (20/5/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks, is it this one? http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/steam-crave-aromamizer-rdta-601?category=90&page=2


Thats the one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/5/16)

6ghost9 said:


> All My atty's sit flush. Griffin (Original and Clone), Velocity mini, Crius, Turbo, Petri, TFV4 and TFV4 Micro plus...Never had an issue with atty's not sitting flush



After a bunch of googling found a video where jaybo says it has to be 4.7 mm or smaller, I think the people whose TFV4's have damaged the device is because they leave it in for long times, as I see the TFV4 measures just over 4.7mm so probably over long periods the spring will get worn out. The gemini RTA apparently measures in at 5.6mm. Supposedly the wismec support suggests 4.6mm or smaller to guarantee no damage over prolonged use. 

This list seems pretty comprehensive although there are mild differences between manufacturer specs and these measurements: 

http://www.djlsbvapes.com/510-connectors-length/


If I look at this list, griff 22, crius and the aromamizer, should all fit without any extra stress on the spring.


----------



## Wrathserver (20/5/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> After a bunch of googling found a video where jaybo says it has to be 4.7 mm or smaller, I think the people whose TFV4's have damaged the device is because they leave it in for long times, as I see the TFV4 measures just over 4.7mm so probably over long periods the spring will get worn out. The gemini RTA apparently measures in at 5.6mm. Supposedly the wismec support suggests 4.6mm or smaller to guarantee no damage over prolonged use.
> 
> This list seems pretty comprehensive although there are mild differences between manufacturer specs and these measurements:
> 
> ...


Go for the Griffin. It sits on the RX like it was designed for it. 

Sent from my GT-I8200 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Migs (20/5/16)

Wow they really did a bad job on the RX200s, 4.3mm max? almost nothing will sit flush...


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/5/16)

As stated above the aromamiser v1 sits flush and my new avo 24 also.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/5/16)

Migs said:


> Wow they really did a bad job on the RX200s, 4.3mm max? almost nothing will sit flush...



Its an official 4.7 mm from jaybo but if you contact wismec support they will say 4.6mm, I've seen that there's a simple way to unstick the RX200 pin if it goes down and twists in the plastic insulator, but apparently there is a chance for the spring to get knotted/crushed and that they won't replace.

I ended up putting a theorom on it, not quite a real RTA I guess, but for now I'm happy knowing that it sits ok in it, when I have more cash I'll consider some of the good suggestions here, so thanks all for the replies.


----------



## therazia (22/5/16)

I've got a uwell Crown that sits perfectly flush as well as the subtank mini. I've also had about 3 other crowns that sit perfectly.


----------



## VapingSquid (22/5/16)

Nothing is sitting flush on my RX200s.
Really annoyed. It shouldn't be a difficult thing to get right. I mean, the 510 should be the last thing that we have to worry about.
The crown wobbles, literally, RTAs have gaps and even the griffin wobbles too.
After a while, they just bottom out the pin, and any tightening after this would definitely destroy the 510.
Sigeleis still have the best 510 in my opinion. Strong, lots of throw on the pin and sturdy bases (almost like a Fat Daddy)

Edit: I need to just add here though that the TC on this chip and the immediacy that the power is delivered on firing is outstanding.

Edit 2: Looking at doing a 510 conversion with a Fat Daddy low profile. This should make it pretty perfect (form me  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GreenyZA (22/5/16)

Is the RX200 510 different to the RX200S? 
I have the RX200 and have not found anything that does not fit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapingSquid (23/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Is the RX200 510 different to the RX200S?
> I have the RX200 and have not found anything that does not fit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The RX200s 510 was reportedly improved but actually seems to be more shallow than both my Rx200's 
The RX200's sit flush 99% of the time


----------



## Migs (23/5/16)

RX200s has a shallow 510, not many atty's will sit flush and the last thing you wana do is crank something down it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (23/5/16)

i havent read the entire thread, but i have an RX200 as well, and ive got the aromamizer supreme on it. in my opinion its one of the best RTA's, mosly because i havent used that many, but it sits flush on the mod and has never given me any problems


----------



## brotiform (23/5/16)

Ijoy Tornado sits perfectly on the RX200

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GreenyZA (23/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Ijoy Tornado sits perfectly on the RX200



I've been eyeing the Tornado for while now.... But first the TM2


----------



## brotiform (23/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I've been eyeing the Tornado for while now.... But first the TM2



At R400 for the Tornado it's a no brainer


----------



## Viper_SA (23/5/16)

I got the RX200s and so far both my Derringers and Vertex Jr fits without issues. Maybe not 100% flush, but not enough to see any gaps. Hoping for the best


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Ijoy Tornado sits perfectly on the RX200



Maybe it's a production issue, because I literally tried the Tornado on in the store and it would not fit properly.


----------



## Feliks Karp (23/5/16)

jl10101 said:


> The RX200s 510 was reportedly improved but actually seems to be more shallow than both my Rx200's
> The RX200's sit flush 99% of the time



According to that measurement table, it is more shallow. So again I'm wondering if it's a production issue or some people's pins have bottomed out and just maybe haven't realized it yet?

*edit* Just speculation don't set the wismec police on me


----------



## Nightwalker (23/5/16)

I suppose my response is expected to be the Griffin.



And it is. Griffin-rta all the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/5/16)

Even with the theorem on it, it started giving me alternating ohm readings and "atomizer short" messages, so I had a look and the pin is stuck down. Doing a search on the forums I see someone else had the same issue, I just don't have surgery fingers and replacing the 510 is beyond my skill level. I'm beginning to think that even though it is 100% shallow compared to other mods, it looks like there's a production issue.

*edit Just changed ohms and gave me "atomizer short" message, took off the theorem and even the theorem is now grinding the plastic  ... not sure if I should adjust the theorem or not, but im worried continued use will just make it worse and damage it.


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

@Nightwalker seriously needs to consider changing his profile pic, maybe to this...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (24/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Ijoy Tornado sits perfectly on the RX200



yesss that too 
spectacular tank. need to get myself one too


----------



## Cloudgeek (24/5/16)

Ive read that the smok tf tra g2 and 4 sit nicely on the rx200 on multiple sites, the vaping bogan reviews the smok rta g2 and 4 using an rx200


----------



## DrSirus-88 (24/5/16)

Ijoy tornado sits perfectly on my RX200. I must add that it is a beaut of a RTA.

So does my Aromamizer Supreme


----------



## Keyaam (24/5/16)

Griffin 25 or avo 24


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## De_Stroyer (11/7/16)

All the Wismec/Jaybo stuff sits well,
Theorem sits perfectly


----------



## Roodt (11/7/16)

Currently running the TFV4mini on a RX200, flush as can be. The TFV4mini has a shorter 510 pin than the standard TFV4, same coils so bonus there only loss is in juice capacity (bonus to me, switch flavors faster). The RX200S does have even shallower 510 pin, which is sadly why I didn't buy one, and opted for the RX200 instead.
Good luck with finding a suitable tank for the mod... the mod itself is a beast, apart from the sissie 510 pin....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

